# bild in bild suchen



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2009)

hi leute ich möchte mich nach langer zeit mal wieder mit bildverarbeitung beschäftigen.
hab das früher mal einwenig mit matlab gemacht.
konkret möchte ich ein kleines bild in einem größeren suchen. also hab ein symbol, das in einem größeren enthalten ist und ich will die postion herausfinden....
in matlab hätte ich mit korelation gearbeitet...

wie mach ich das am besten in java, gibt es da spezielle apis für bildverarbeitung... jemand mit sowas schon gearbeitet?

danke


----------



## ARadauer (25. Feb 2009)

hab mir jetzt imagej angesehen, aber igendwie werde ich damit nicht glücklich... kennt jemand eine gute alternative?


----------



## manuche (26. Feb 2009)

Ganz simpel aber nicht grade laufzeitfreundlich wäre es, die Pixelfarben zu vergleichen...
Ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz was du suchst, oder?


----------



## Geeeee (26. Feb 2009)

Kenne es auch nur von C++ mit Korrelation "per Hand".


----------



## ARadauer (26. Feb 2009)

mhn seltsam ich dachte mir da gibt es mehr... geht mir auch um andere dinge Kantenfilter, Korrelation, Konvolution, Bereiche suchen... da es da nicht mehr bibliotheken gibt...


----------



## Geeeee (26. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://rsbweb.nih.gov/ij/
Hab gerade mal nach Cimg (aus den C++-Tagen) ähnlichen Libs gesucht. Schaut schonmal interessant aus.
Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass es ein Programm ist, aber der Source ist ja zugänglich.


----------



## ARadauer (27. Feb 2009)

stimmt schon... das bietet genau die funktionalitäten die ich suche...
http://rsb.info.nih.gov/ij/docs/menus/process.html

mal schaun, ob ich es schaffe die teile in mein programm einzubauen...


----------

